# My hybrid pups too :) good idear mrbob



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Mrbob got my thinking I should post a few pics of my hybrid pups from David as well  I'll keep updating the pictures every month so everyone who's interested can watch the growth. I will post some videos as well since my cell camera is crap. There size when i got them was about 4" now there pushing a little over 5". One of the girls is a little skinnier because she refused to eat for a bit for no reason but now she's a pig 
View attachment 16158

View attachment 16159










 <------stealing some discus food


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice! they look really good! going to be a journey! can't wait for a male from David on the waiting list lol!! how many times a day do you feed? I feed twice and she still seems to want more!! my girl seems to be more active in the morning! It's cool when she go's up the side of the glass you can see under her!!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh yea won't your discus be in trouble soon? Rays get bigger and hungry? I would love to put some of my discus in with her but?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Great for you guys to pickup those hybrids. Not many hybrids in BC! David's got some nice breeders. 

When the ray gets big, they can definitely kill discus. Be careful!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I had problems with both not to say it wont work just keep a close eye on them. I had hungry discus pick at my pups and ive had mature rays eat the heads off full grown discus


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

haha i know you did Dino. I feed the rays about 4 times a day and about 6 times on the weekends. I'm a bit obsessed with feeding them, I usually give them prawn one day then solo fish the other. Usually 1 prawn per feeding or the same equivalent in fish sooo about 4-5 prawns a day for the 2 pups.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

once the rays get bigger i will be setting up a discus tank. I will keep my red tail pyra with the rays though he can defend himself



mrbob said:


> Oh yea won't your discus be in trouble soon? Rays get bigger and hungry? I would love to put some of my discus in with her but?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

your bang on just didnt want any harm to come to them but I know you care just as much as anyone out there


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

wow very nice! you can see dads patterns in them! looks like a very healthy pair! awesome.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> Mrbob got my thinking I should post a few pics of my hybrid pups from David as well  I'll keep updating the pictures every month so everyone who's interested can watch the growth. I will post some videos as well since my cell camera is crap. There size when i got them was about 4" now there pushing a little over 5". One of the girls is a little skinnier because she refused to eat for a bit for no reason but now she's a pig
> View attachment 16158
> 
> View attachment 16159
> ...


geezzz you get the best pair, As you are the first to pick. I like the white spot the the disc parameter. Really different.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Really lol I hope I get first pick for a male on the next batch!.........lol


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Mrbob always reminds me about updating  here are some pics from today. I took a piece of glass and put it half in the water and half out so i could get some above tank shots.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

and a few more


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Looking good the black substrate sure brings out there markings! I kick myself for going light!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

hybrids are awesome


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

yea black is the way to go if your into substrates I personally cant wait for my new tank so be substrate free!!



mrbob said:


> Looking good the black substrate sure brings out there markings! I kick myself for going light!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Caught one of the smarter rays stealing the discus food today  here is a video sorry you have to wait till the end before he actually goes for it.

Stingray stealing the Discus food - YouTube


----------

